# some fishing photos - oct/5 and oct/8



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Oct/5/2010

Went to the vedder with gmachine to do some early evening salmon fishing. Water is quite low and our first pool, i connected with a pretty clean chum and a jack coho. Then we drove to the second pool, saw lots of fish jumps but none bite.










First time out in the river so forgot to do photos next to my rod.

Oct/8/2010

Went with mykiss early in the morning... like 4am... Destination, second pool... the water level is good, lots of fish jumping in the dark... but fish only bite first light, after that, it is all slow...

Manage to bring a hatchery coho in and foul hooked a couple more.

The spring is estimated at least 30+lb - caught by Peter.

End of day, 1 coho, 1 spring, 1 jack spring, and 1 jack coho...



















All coho are caught with my blades. I like them so much now I no longer bring any roes... here is how they look like...










In case you want to try them, i do make many extra... for $2.50 each. All with gamakatsu hook.


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

charles said:


>


Where are you getting those tops two blades from? A buddy and I have been looking for them for a while.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

bought them from the USA and made them here myself.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nice fish 
here is a spring a caught last week


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Way to let'r rip.

Hammer


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Still getting out..not as quite much (which is still a fair bit). I'll step it up..in a week or two.


Charles and JFT, it's good to see when others get to go fishing. I am happy to see a little blood on the rocks. We sure are lucky to have this close to home.
went out today and did okay.

I'll just throw in a coho pic to add to the carnage.


Hammer


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

Fishing the canyon.... nice fish. Was it loaded with people?


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

FK,

I'm not sure if this is the canyon you're thinking of.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im going out tomorrow its gonna be alot of people out i think


----------

